# Rescue's in teesside or northeast



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

hey, anybody know of any??? Looking to get chewy a little pal :smile5: want 2 avoid pet shops if poss even though thats where he came from. he's a minilop so looking to get another if poss cos they will both be house pets


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

this website is great you can search via area, and also do a search of listed rabbits 
Rabbit Rehome - List of Rabbit Rescue Centres with Bunnies for Adoption hope it helps


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Or theres this website too

Veggies Animal Contacts Directory - Rescue & Rehoming - English 'C' Counties

If you go to the rescue forum on emzy's link or in my signature link they have an 'in need' section too listing loads of buns that need homes. The forum will help arrange 'bunny runs' to get a bun that perhaps is abit further away to you, members help and do different parts of the journey for you to get the bun nearer if they are going that way anyway, rescues do abit of travelling around.


----------



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

cool cheers folks ill check those links out!


----------

